# 1. Offenbacher Fahrradbasar



## osoft (27. März 2009)

Offenbach: 1. Offenbacher Fahrradbasar
Datum: 19.04.2009
Ort: 63067 Offenbach
Kategorie: Veranstaltung
Land: Deutschland 

Webseite zum Event: http://www.lionsclub-offenbach.de
Weitere Informationen: Parkhaus IHK
Ludwigstrasse 65


1. Offenbacher Fahrradbasar am Sonntag, den 19.04.2009 zugunsten des Theresien Kinder- und Jugendhilfe-Zentrums. Alle Einnahmen werden gespendet.


----------



## osoft (28. März 2009)

Fahrrad Basar, Fahrrad Flohmarkt, Fahrradbasar, gebrauchte Fahrräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osoft (28. März 2009)

!


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

irgendwie scheint es hierfür kein interesse zu geben. ist ja auch noch ein bischen hin. die idee ist gut, die welt mal wieder noch nicht soweit.

spenden ist momentan nicht das richtige zugwort. 

noch nicht! 
wahrscheinlich werden sich einige der lieben mitradler spätestens zum jahresende ein wenig soziale wärme und zuwendung wünschen...


----------



## osoft (20. April 2009)

Und so isses gelaufen: http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/offenbach/gute-aufstiegschancen-209569.html
Etwas mehr als 300 Bikes in knapp 40 Minuten. Das ist schon sensationell.
Danke für Euer erscheinen.
Gruß O-Soft.


----------



## LiteHill 201 (20. April 2009)

Kann das nur bestätigen! Klasse Aktion - Zur Nachahmung empfohlen!


----------



## osoft (29. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

nachdem Erfolg des vergangenen Jahres, wird es auch in diesem Jahr wieder einen Fahrradbasar in Offenbach geben.

Fahrradbasar am 25. April 2010
FÃ¼r VerkÃ¤ufer: Annahme von 10:00 - 12.00
FÃ¼r KÃ¤ufer: Verkauf von: 12:30 â 15:00
Veranstalter: Lions Club Offenbach
Homepage: www.lionsclub-offenbach.de
Veranstaltungsort: IHK, Parkhaus
Adresse: Frankfurter StraÃe 90, 63067 Offenbach

Dort gab es im letzten Jahr auch unzÃ¤hlige Mountainbikes zu kaufen, die in teilweise sehr gutem Zustand waren. Wir erwarten dieses Jahr viel mehr Bikes. Und wer sein Altes gegen ein Neues tauschen mÃ¶chte, hat hier die ideale Plattform. Er bringt einfach sein altes Bike mit, bietet es gegen eine geringe GebÃ¼hr zum Verkauf an und sucht sich selbst fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Saison ein Neues aus. So einfach geht das.


----------



## osoft (29. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

nachdem Erfolg des vergangenen Jahres, wird es auch in diesem Jahr wieder einen Fahrradbasar in Offenbach geben.

Fahrradbasar am 25. April 2010
Für Verkäufer: Annahme von 10:00 - 12.00
Für Käufer: Verkauf von: 12:30  15:00
Veranstalter: Lions Club Offenbach
Homepage: www.lionsclub-offenbach.de
Veranstaltungsort: IHK, Parkhaus
Adresse: Frankfurter Straße 90, 63067 Offenbach

Dort gab es im letzten Jahr aus unzählige Mountainbikes zu kaufen, die in teilweise sehr gutem Zustand waren. Wir erwarten dieses Jahr viel mehr Bikes. Und wer sein Altes gegen ein Neues tauschen möchte, hat hier die ideale Plattform. Er bringt einfach sein altes Bike mit, bietet es gegen eine geringe Gebühr zum Verkauf an und sucht sich selbst für die nächste Saison ein Neues aus. So einfach geht das.


----------

